#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > IELTS Study Zone-International English Language Testing System >  >  Listening Sample Task- IELTS Test Papers Pdf

## jaivinder

Are you preparing for IELTS exams. Here are some sample of IELTS test which can give your ideas about IELTS exam pattern. You can find answer key in the last page of every pdf. Let me know how these samples are helpful for you.

Following pdf are attached below:

1. Listening sample task – Matching (example 1)

2. Listening sample task – Matching (example 2)

3. Listening sample task – Plan/map/diagram labelling

4. Sample Listening B: Questions

5. Sample Listening B: Answer Key

6. Sample Listening A: Questions

7. Sample Listening A: Answer Key

8. Listening sample task – Form completion (to be used with IELTS Listening Recording 1)

8. Listening sample task – Multiple choice (to be used with IELTS Listening Recording 2)

10. Listening sample task – Short-answer questions (to be used with IELTS Listening Recording 3)

11. Listening sample task – Sentence completion (to be used with IELTS Listening Recording 4)





  Similar Threads: IELTS Speaking Sample Test with Answers Papers Pdf General Training Writing-IELTS Sample Papers Pdf General Training Reading-IELTS Sample Papers Pdf Academic Writing IELTS Test Sample Papers Pdf Academic Reading-IELTS Sample Papers

----------

